# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Как оформить видеопродукт?

## Карина П

overload, а как вы умещаете 4 часа на одном диске, можете посоветовать программу, которая запишет 4 часа на один диск (пользуюсь неро визион, сжимает до 2,5 часов - не больше).
Почему один диск, а не два - я работаю с детским коллективом и всем записывать диск (да еще в двойном экземпляре нет времени).

----------


## overload

Я 4 часа никуда не умещаю по той простой причине, что такие санта-барбары просто не делаю.
В принципе, можно уместить это дело на двухслойной 9-гиговой болванке. Но одна такая болванка стоит 60 рублей как минимум. 
Закон: чем сильнее сжатие, тем хуже качество.
4 часа на стандартную болванку может записать, например, Pinnacle Studio (видеомонтажная программа). Но будет такой муар, шум, квадратики... оно надо?

----------


## Сергей3

Двухслойный диск можно сейчас купить за 30 руб. без проблем если покупать в упаковке по 50 шт. к примеру. Я лично меньше не беру по количеству. На двухслойный один раз попробовал записать – всё ок, но после через полгода попробовал скопировать с него копию – выдало в многих местах ошибку и не удалось скопировать. С тех пор экспериментировать с ними не стал (брал по 85 руб. раньше их).
Больше 1 часа вообще не рекомендую снимать если это формат простого DVD, т.к. чем больше по времени тем ниже качество, а ведь не за горами новые телики которые ЖК и больше размера. А на счёт свадеб и времени по продолжительности. У всех по разному. Есть такие что отдают диск один с 40 – 60 мин. Вся свадьба. Я лично пишу в среднем 3 – 3.5 часа на трёх дисках в одном боксе. Ведь это память и там хочется оставить на память ту же бабушку что она там им говорила и т.д.

----------


## khima

Да, с 2-х слойными дисками почти всегда возникает проблема, когда через некоторое время приходится его копировать...мы пользуем обыкновенные диски под печать. В среднем на свадьбу уходит 3-4 диска. Сейчас буду снимать выпускные в детсадах+ предварительная съёмка дня в саду, закупили шпиль на 100 дисков просто 2-х сторонних.

----------


## overload

А я лучше два по 4.7 запишу, чем один двухслойный. Почему-то двухслойные менее долговечны.
Вообще я всегда клиенту 3 копии делаю: 1 - в "книжке" с оформлением и 2 - тоже с задувкой,но в слимовых прозрачных коробочках.

----------


## Сергей3

khima, двухсторонних зря купили тем более для детей. Нам то всё ровно мы сняли деньги получили претензий нет и забыли. Но ведь это же дети. И буквально через год диск приходит в негодность, т.к. они с ними не бережно относятся – диски просто царапаются так что с них и копию не возможно сделать (сам сталкивался с этим). Поэтому рекомендую оставить у себя копию на пару лет (родители могут обраться + у Вас есть образец для показа на следующий год).
Боксы я беру стандартные толщенной 14 мм (что бы меньше было мороки с размерами обложек) на 1, 2 или 4 диска.
Диски тоже беру только для печати LG для садика, Verbatim или TDK если нет Verbatim. Для садиков стараюсь брать DVD-R, что бы не было проблем с более староми ДВД проигрывателями, т.к. этот стандарт вышел первым чем  DVD+R. Хотя сейчас это уже наверное в прошлом и не важно.
А вот насчёт дополнительных копий нужно тоже подумать. Но у нас свадьба стоит примерно 4-6 тыс. руб. Тут уже не думаешь о доп. копий. Но думаю нужно делать вторую копию тоже.

----------


## khima

Мы клиентов всегда предупреждаем, что сразу нужно делать копии! Претензии по качеству и не читаемости принимаем в течении 2-х недель...Копии не делаем в виду  небольших цен на сами услуги- у нас стоит снять, смонтировать и оформить свадьбу= 7  российских тысяч рублей.

----------


## Сергей3

На счёт копии я тоже молодым говорю и даю 2 недели после монтажа на претензии. А вот в садиках – работаю через воспитателей в основном, а им все ровно могут родителям сказать а могут нет (они в этом не заинтересованы).

----------


## khima

а мы на обложке указываем все контактные данные- и нет никаких проблем! а потом эти телефоны родители передают другим родителям-дополнительная реклама!

----------


## Сергей3

Тоже оставляю телефон как на болванке так и на обложке.

Цену не завышаю на утренники, больше снимаю для души чем для заработка, да и потом это лишняя реклама для меня (были случаи когда по этим телефоном принимал заказы на свадьбы и юбилеи.

----------


## khima

В своё время делала обложки для оформления, буду рада, если пригодятся!

http:/*************.com/ru/files/mjog989r3

http:/*************.com/ru/files/dc396zosp

http:/*************.com/ru/files/rtehewu5n

http://letitbit.net/download/e76502998087/01-1.rar.html

----------


## Torpedon

Какой принтер посоветуете, чтоб можно было на дисках печатать?

----------


## Димитрий

> А я лучше два по 4.7 запишу, чем один двухслойный.


 :Aga:

----------


## Димитрий

> 4 часа на стандартную болванку может записать, например, Pinnacle Studio (видеомонтажная программа). Но будет такой муар, шум, квадратики... оно надо?


эт точно
эти квадратики  видны впоть до скорости потока видео 6000 кбит\сек. Если у заказчика нет возможности для просмотра на HD, где скорость потока от 15000кбит\сек и выше, то я делаю и захват и запись видео на скорости потока 10000кбит\сек. "И прощай плохое качество и нервы в порядке". А 4 часа видео, надо писать по часу максимум на 4 дисках. 
Копии я не делаю, просто храню на съемном жестком диске.

----------


## Димитрий

> Какой принтер посоветуете, чтоб можно было на дисках печатать?


любой струйный фотопринтер с возможностью печати на дисках. У меня Epson Stylus Photo R270

----------


## khima

А мы купили Epson Stylus Photo R295 (270 не нашли), до этого был R300, но я его запорола чернилами Скайхорс. Так как печатаем не так уж много, сняла СНПЧ и просто поставили перезаправляемые картриджи с чернилами InkTec.

----------


## Torpedon

А есть альтернатива в лазерном варианте?

----------


## Димитрий

> А есть альтернатива в лазерном варианте?


есть, но лазерный дороже намного

----------


## Torpedon

А программу не посоветуете?
И если можно краткую инструкцию... спасибо.

----------


## Димитрий

> А программу не посоветуете?
> И если можно краткую инструкцию... спасибо.


программу для чего, для принтера? :eek:

----------


## PAN

> А программу не посоветуете?
> И если можно краткую инструкцию...


Юра, неужели для рисования обложек???
Тогда Adobe Photoshop... :Aga: 
Инструкция у *Димитрия*...:biggrin:

----------


## Torpedon

Acoustica CD Label Maker?
CD Box Labeler Pro?

----------


## Димитрий

вместе с принтером идут программки

----------


## Александринка

Близится Новый год... Случайно, нет ли у кого обложек для ДВД-боксов на новогодние детские утренники? С учетом тематики зайца... :Thank You2:

----------

